# Mit Spaß in die Woche : Aus der Arbeitswelt x 15



## krawutz (1 Feb. 2016)

​


----------



## comatron (1 Feb. 2016)

Arbeitsschutz ist halt was für Weicheier.


----------



## UTux (1 Feb. 2016)

krawutz schrieb:


>



Die perfekte Stellenbeschreibung.


----------

